# My Treadle Lathe Project



## rizay (Dec 13, 2009)

Well, I have been wanting to build a treadle lathe for a long time now. I finalized my plans and started work. I will be posting more information and pictures on this forum and on my site HERE as I go along. Any thoughts and comments are welcome.

Let me start by saying that my design is based on Roy Underhill's design. However, I have made some alterations to his design to suit my wants and needs. I will point out my modifications as I go along.

Here is a picture of Roy's lathe:


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

Very nice I like it.


----------



## rizay (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the interest. I am still working on this beast. I did make a lot of headway. I have updated my site to include some more photos with detentions. Have a look HERE to see my progress. Sorry to make you click, but it is much easier for me to only have to post pic and text once. I'll let you know when I have added more.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

This will be an interesting blog to watch. Good luck on it; those lathes are interesting and I remember seeing Roy's on TV.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

as long as you remember to update us here too 
and remember the link to you site 
I´m sure there will be more than a few of us
that will follow your build 
lookinking forward to the next toturial

Dennis


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I always thought that would be fun to do, but I never will for a lot of reaons. I'll be watching to see how it comes out ;-)


----------



## rizay (Dec 13, 2009)

I made a lot of progress on this project over the holidays. I have added some information about my build on my website HERE but most of my time recently was spent in the shop, not on the computer. However, I plan to add more soon.


----------



## rizay (Dec 13, 2009)

I added some more info and pics to my site. I plan to get this instructional done soon. It takes too long to make all the pictures and leaves me less time to turn. err…..


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank´s for the update 

Dennis


----------



## rizay (Dec 13, 2009)

No problem. I am trying to make it as easy to understand as possible. There aren't very many step by steps for treadle lathes out there. I will keep you all posted to when I add more steps to it. Let me know if anything is confusing. My mind is twisted sometimes.


----------



## rizay (Dec 13, 2009)

More updates have been added today.


----------



## rizay (Dec 13, 2009)

Well, I got a lot acomplished over the weekend. My treadle lathe is basicaly done. A few more tweaks to go. I got some more of the plans done on my site as well. Almost done with that too… Come have a look and let me know what you think.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

waoow you realy had made some great progress and work 
on the blog with all those pictures

looking fantasstick but a litte long now (very long) for a single blog
I think you shuold divid it in in several posts as a serie….just my two cents
from what you have done in drawings and if you take a real picture of it too
then I think you have a jawdropping blog serie 

I realy look forward to see the finished (real) lathe 

take care
Dennis


----------



## rizay (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks Dennis. I plan on taking some actual photos soon. I know its long. I thought about turning it into a pdf file. It won't be as long that way because I can make it wider. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## rizay (Dec 13, 2009)

Ok guys. I finally got the entire plan on my SITE. Please take a look and let me know what you think. I still don't have any actual photos but that will be added soon.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thump´s up from here 

Dennis


----------



## rizay (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks Dennis. And I'll try to get some pics up for you soon.


----------



## rizay (Dec 13, 2009)

Well I am planing some alteration on this already. I will be making a new wheel that has a larger diameter and much more weight around the rim. I will also change the hinge point of the tread to the front of the lathe and try it. I'll give an update once complete.


----------



## rizay (Dec 13, 2009)

I finally got a few pictures of this beast. sorry it took so long and the quality isn't great.


----------



## barryvabeach (Jan 25, 2010)

Very nice lathe. I looks great. I really like the idea that you made it portable.


----------



## woodjewelry (Jun 9, 2010)

Excellent.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

If you don't want to go to the troulbe of making the wheel, melted lead will easily weight this one. It will char the wood, but will cool before it does any real damage or starts a fire.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank´s for the update and its looking great 
well done from planing to the execute 
if you havn´t done it already then in tothe projectpages
and remember to make a link to the blog in the text 

Dennis


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I love things like this and you are really doing a good job on it. Thanks for posting and updating this.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow that is coming along nicely. I think you are really going to enjoy using it.


----------



## rizay (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for all your comments guys. It truely was a pleasure to build.


----------

